# Starting up a Racing Classifieds Forum



## tripn4days (Mar 16, 2004)

Does anyone know the process for addinga forum to the Vortex? I'd really like to see a classified forum dedicated specifically to track and rally cars. A place for a racing enthusiast to easily locate RACE cars without having to sift through 10,000 different ads for showcars, rat rods and daily drivers


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

This would be nice. I think you need to suggest this to a Mod. Isn't there a place to do that...I thought there used to be.


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

im new to this forum but that would be great, here a link to my race project http://forum.golfmk2.be/viewtopic.php?t=8197&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 i am not very good with placing photos but i will post them real soon to this site.hopefully more reactions for this thread


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

skywalker38 said:


> im new to this forum but that would be great, here a link to my race project http://forum.golfmk2.be/viewtopic.php?t=8197&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 i am not very good with placing photos but i will post them real soon to this site.hopefully more reactions for this thread


perhaps now it works
http://forum.golfmk2.be/viewtopic.php?t=8197&sid=f51c8a970623dfb236f21438d00a2343


----------

